# Cable Layers



## jhead

Pics of Kommander 3000, Locknagar and Sunrise 2000 in Campos Basin - Brazil.


----------



## gdynia

Several members including myself on SN sailed on Lochnagar before she was converted into a Cable Layer. I sailed again on her several years ago since her conversion into a cable layer on the Pampos Basin in Brasil


----------



## goldie

Julio, I've been trying to get a photo of the Sunrise 2000 for a long time.
I worked on her for over two years when she first arrived (2/eng)
OBRIGADO!!


----------



## SAS Amatola

SA Cable Restorer (ex-HMS Bulldog) preserved Simons Town Harbour. Beautifully preserved and classified as a museum ship.


----------



## spongebob

Can anyone recall the cable laying ship that operated in New Zealand waters probably pre and post WW2. The name "Matai" rings a bell.
She was white hulled and fitted with a cable handling bow sprit.

Bob


----------



## Dave Woods

bob jenkins said:


> Can anyone recall the cable laying ship that operated in New Zealand waters probably pre and post WW2. The name "Matai" rings a bell.
> She was white hulled and fitted with a cable handling bow sprit.
> 
> Bob


Bob Try a Google of New Zealand Cable Ships.

From another site

*MATAI *

Built in 1930 by Hawthorn Leslie and Co. Ltd., Newcastle upon Tyne. 

Length 219.0 ft. Breadth 30.1 ft. Depth 14.8 ft. Gross tonnage 1050 

The cable machinery fitted in Matai was that removed from Tutanekai. Also used in a variety of roles including harbour defence work for the Royal New Zealand Navy. Followed her predecessor in becoming the South Island - Stewart Island ferry in October 1959 Sold in 1963 to the Hong Kong Shipping Company (Panama) and renamed Zetai Star. (A)


----------



## spongebob

Thanks for that Dave, I can now follow up on my memories

Bob


----------

